# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Break

## Redaktion

Ein Break ist eine Stelle auf dem Wasser, wo sich die Wellen brechen. Das kann z.B. eine Sandbank oder ein Riff sein. An einem Surfspot kann es verschiedene Breaks geben, die entweder gleichzeitig oder je nach Gezeitenstand funktionieren (also brechen). Je nach Geografie des Meeresbodens unterscheidt man zwischen Beach Break, Reef Break oder Point Break.

----------

